# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته

## nahid

بچه ها از بین شیمی دارویی و پرستاری کدومش بهتره؟

----------


## rezagmi

> بچه ها از بین شیمی دارویی و پرستاری کدومش بهتره؟


این ی چیز شخصیه مثلا من پرستاری دوست دارم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## hamid_MhD

پرستاری به نظرم.چون مطمین تره نسبت شیمی دارویی.

----------


## Byt.

خودت کدومو دوست  داری؟
جدا از بحق درامد
از نظر محیط کاری اینا باهم خ فرق دارند...

----------


## nahid

> این ی چیز شخصیه مثلا من پرستاری دوست دارم


خب من خودم ب شیمی دارویی علاقه دارم. ولی نمیدونم با رتبه ی 60 هزار ازاد قبول میشم یانه

----------

